# The Worst Music Videos Ever Made



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to shoot this guy in the face.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha I thought I was the only one who didn't like that video.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the song but the outfits scare me


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

The Darkness is constructed totally of awesome.

The lead singer destroys a space squid with a laser beam FROM HIS TIARA!

Plus, silver spangled jumpsuits are the sexiest thing ever.





In all seriousness, I think they were just trying to have fun with the video. You either like it or you don't. I like it


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Wow, I might actually come off as sappy right now... I actually like the song. Its catchy.*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I started off hating both the song and video but gradually grew to enjoy them.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

My mate's cousin married Dan Hawkins (Justin's Brother).. He's a good lad.. So I doubt you would really want to shoot Justin in the face Beloved..


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Shooting him in the face was an exaggeration, but it doesn't change the fact that I hate the video. It makes me want to regurgitate


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*If someone will tell me how to post this, I would love to contribute...I knew immediately what I wanted to post, but am having a devil of a time getting it in here...just some technical help, ifyapleeze!*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

EspressiveGirl said:


> *If someone will tell me how to post this, I would love to contribute...I knew immediately what I wanted to post, but am having a devil of a time getting it in here...just some technical help, ifyapleeze!*


All you have to do to post a video is post the "url" of it.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

In my college days,these guys were the butt of too many jokes about hair bands. I hate this video b/c there was absolutely NO THOUGHT put into it.

I actually like the acoustic basis of the song, the lyrics are goofy and kinda senseless (waited on a line of greens and blues?) however the video was a colossal waste of the record company's money.

UGH...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Nephilim, I've been Rick Rolled (and I've rick rolled people) so many times that I've actually grown to like that song. I'm going to start using that version for new rick rolls.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I've always loved the RickRoll song.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Heidi montag - higher


I was like shes cute whats wrong?
Then I recognized her and I was like oh no!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I was like shes cute whats wrong?
> Then I recognized her and I was like oh no!


Apparently the only expenses for the video were for the camera, and yes, it is a homemade video.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Apparently the only expenses for the video were for the camera, and yes, it is a homemade video.


hahaha! i bet her BF was the one holding the cam.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> hahaha! i bet her BF was the one holding the cam.


he actually was


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> he actually was


*
ROFL* They are too much !:crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> *
> ROFL* They are too much !:crazy:


and this is why I included it


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> and this is why I included it


I C your point clearly !


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I C your point clearly !


It was actually played on Muchmusic (Canada's MTV) as 'the worst music video ever"


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> It was actually played on Muchmusic (Canada's MTV) as 'the worst music video ever"


haha I love CANADA!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> haha I love CANADA!


So do I, the television shows can be very weird at times.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> So do I, the television shows can be very weird at times.


Maybe too much British influence.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Maybe too much British influence.



Try combining American pop culture with british culture and you've got Canadian tv.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Try combining American pop culture with british culture and you've got Canadian tv.


Yeah thats what I thought. And maybe a sprinkle of french.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. And maybe a sprinkle of french.


I actually enjoy watching some of the French shows occasionally to see if I can actually understand some of what they're saying


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I actually enjoy watching some of the French shows occasionally to see if I can actually understand some of what they're saying


I like the spanish ones here. So much more juicy then the english ones.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I like the spanish ones here. So much more juicy then the english ones.


With the English shows it just seems like you're seeing the same shows over and over again with different characters.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> With the English shows it just seems like you're seeing the same shows over and over again with different characters.


I agree. Some Spanish ones is the same too. Mostly the Mexican companies. Colombian and Brazilian have so much more colorful characters. 
Ugly Betty is a spin off an old Colombian soap opera.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

One of my favorite shows is actually a British game show called Distraction. What happens is: they start off with 4 contestants and they have to answer trivia questions despite distractions (ex. having to stick fingers in mousetraps in order to answer questions) and they eliminate contestants through 3 rounds of this (with the eliminated being the one with the least answers right). In the final round, they're pretty much guaranteed the prizes but if they get an answer wrong, then something is either destroyed and they get what's still intact, or it's a car and one part gets damaged for each wrong answer.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> One of my favorite shows is actually a British game show called Distraction. What happens is: they start off with 4 contestants and they have to answer trivia questions despite distractions (ex. having to stick fingers in mousetraps in order to answer questions) and they eliminate contestants through 3 rounds of this (with the eliminated being the one with the least answers right). In the final round, they're pretty much guaranteed the prizes but if they get an answer wrong, then something is either destroyed and they get what's still intact, or it's a car and one part gets damaged for each wrong answer.


That is crazy!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> That is crazy!


That's why I love it, if you ever get a chance, watch it online. I'd much rather lose and get to wreck the car then win.


----------



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2008)

Is Distraction the one with Jimmy Carr in it?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes it is..


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Beloved said:


> I want to shoot this guy in the face.
> 
> YouTube - The Darkness-I Belive in a Thing Called Love


That vid is the awesome, allthough the part where he touches himself disturbs me abit :crazy:

Worst vid *EVER*!!!:
[video=youtube;Barney_Performs_Self_Cannibalism_With_A_Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Barney_Performs_Self_Cannibalism_With_A_Ro bot&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to watch Distraction too, they have to drink their own piss sometimes :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't remember seeing them actually having to drink it. I do remember that they actually had to piss in order to answer questions in one of the things.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

On the few episodes when they have had the pissy drunking challiengeo they get revelled to them their urine samples and Carr then says that those yellow liquids in the cups are their urine samples (ya know, when they have to urinate into a cup so that they know if the contestants are drug-free, I forgot the name of it so that's why I said urine sample)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that, I'd be willing to do it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

My piss is usually black, so I wouldn't do it


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think something might be wrong. Oh well, the yellow stuff is actually good for you.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

One of my best friends from high school who I think is an INTP said something like: you can drink your own urine a certain amount of times before it becomes poisonous, I can't remember excactly what he said, but it was something like that.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

he was right, the stuff that makes urine yellow (urea) is good for you in small doses but harmful if you drink too much.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, okay thanks


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

It's true. However for survival purposes it's not a good idea.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

though I wouldn't necessarily recommend drinking it if it's black:tongue: if it's not yellow, let it mellow


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

if you're dehydrated it's bad for you. Build a solar still and you can make it better for you.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

yep, this is real great. We're teaching him about drinking his own urine.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

possibly life saving stuff.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, you never know


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, if it is yellow let it mellow, if it's brown eat it down or if it's liquidy defacation then drink it down :crazy:

I haven't actually had black urine, but I have had green urine from taking iodine supplements once.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

in that case, you can have it again. You get to take the iodine again without buying the supplements. 

Oh well, if it was food once, it can be food again.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> possibly life saving stuff.


Then what you do is pull out a shit load of grass from the ground and twist it until the chlorophyl leaks, then you drink that and hallucinate, you then eat the grass, weave together a basket from leaves which shall act to capture the saliva dripping from your mouth due to the chlorophyl trip. You then drink the saliva and problemo sloved


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> in that case, you can have it again. You get to take the iodine again without buying the supplements.
> 
> Oh well, if it was food once, it can be food again.


Yep & it's slowly destroying the drug companies kind of.

*Sings "Killing the chemist with urine, killing the chemist with urine, killing it softly with my green..."*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

fight the power. I say we start the urine revolution.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree *REV0LT N0W!!! REV0LT N0W!!! START A M0VEMENT IN Y0UR BLADDER, REV0LT N0W!!!*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

already started. Power to the people


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I say Power to the peeple :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I say Power to the peeple :crazy:


Nice, I don't descriminate against peeple either.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That's a sign that the world has become civilized


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh! Civilized!!! We need a little chaos.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the vid*, I dislike his teeth.

*ridiculous things can often be ridiculously charming (in other words: sucky things are funny.) ... =D


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

That parody was too funny. I had to find the original version.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Time for a little    galore

(we need a rolling eyes icon btw. This post must be proof of that)


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

OI OI OI! Representing Wigan, UK slowriot presents Blackout Crew!!!






I have a love/hate relationship to this. Most I think its horrible.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

This is just absurdly bad. 

Mommy Complex by Peaches


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

This may not really even belong here but... >.> this is the worst as far as creeping me out goes!


----------

